# Last Company Known To Make VCRs To Stop Production By August



## WhatInThe (Jul 21, 2016)

The last known company to make VCRs;Funai Electric of Japan will cease production of VCRs by August.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/japanese-company-announces-vcr-production-article-1.2720966

Sales had dropped to 750,000 per year unlike the 1980s where they made/sold 15 million a year.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 21, 2016)

I still have a VHS VCR A Panasonic which I am loathe to get rid of, simply because it originally cost over £1000 when new. Although it was a domestic machine, rather than industrial. It did absolutely everything with regards to editing tapes. I still have a few VHS tapes, which I really should transfer. That's the main reason I am holding onto the VCR.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 21, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> I still have a VHS VCR A Panasonic which I am loathe to get rid of, simply because it originally cost over £1000 when new. Although it was a domestic machine, rather than industrial. It did absolutely everything with regards to editing tapes. I still have a few VHS tapes, which I really should transfer. That's the main reason I am holding onto the VCR.



One is reminded how old they are when they see technology come and go, not just become outdated/updated but finished, period. I even remember when Beta was supposed to be the thing and knew people who had one.

 It was nice not having to wait for a rerun to watch a show instead taping it and watching at your leisure. I was binge watching before it became a fad. I started trashing tapes years ago. Funny what I miss about the tapes is not having the commercials and news teasers because that was a true reflection of the times.

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been an enemy of commercials since... I dunno.  _Forever_.  I knew this day would come eventually.  But yeah, some commercials were keepers.


----------

